# OBD-II WiFi to iPhone (Rev/DashCommand) Review



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Posted this is the "Coolest thing under 25 bux thread" but thought it needed it's own descriptive headline/post... 


OK so i bought the real PLX Kiwi off Amazon for 150. I saw the CLK knock offs on fake ebay websites and stuff. I do trust them though because I buy stuff from china and resell it here...on Amazon. So in the end the PLX was practically free. But, I was rather disappointed when I hooked it up. 











I downloaded Rev and DashCommand on my JB iPhone (would have been ultra upset if I bought them) 

Rev shows me literally nothing more than what the built in iPhone sensors can tell me. I know it's connected correctly because it gives me the check mark and shows me my car battery voltage. I am upset because look at all the [Red/Orange] Sensor marks and look at the only 3 [Green] sensor marks. ridiculous ---> 3/25 readings? 

Dind't read my VIN (I entered the est. weight) 












































DashCommand seemed to be a little better with real RPM's, intake temps, coolant temps, timing, MAF, and MAP(?) but this doesnt let you add custom gauges from what I see. I believe it sees what your car can read and then makes the gauges for you. Also it does not have a widescreen or sideways mode. so it basically always has to be upright. 



















Does anyone know why the Rev application doesn't see more than 3 out of 25 readings? 




________________ 
_____________________ 

*Update 3/18/2011* 

OK so I dove in a little more today after screwing with the device a little bit. for Dash Command there is a lot more to the program than I originally thought. It has a built in skin/gauge store where you can customize the look of the program and what gauges you want by downloading the skins for free. 

This helped me get a boost gauge on there. I jsut did this and haven't tested it as I am at work. 

Logging: 
OK so this program does a cool logging feature by clicking on the screen anywhere in the App and you see a sub screen pop up. (image below) 










I chose the "Start Data Logging" and off it goes. 

It begins to record everything that your car supports. 

After finishing, I chose the option to stop logging. It saves. 

I plug the phone into my computer and copy the file over. 

It logs to a .igf file. Nothing reads it except the DashCommand program....This is OK. 

I download/install the DashCommand PC version from his website. 

Choose free version as I am just reviewing my log and that is all. 

I get many many many more options in the program as to what I can read about my car. 

I chose: Data Logging --> Options --> Log File Management --> Load File(takes a second) --> Options (again) --> and Replay Data Log. 

 

It shows everything that my car logged in real time. I was wondering about graphs,etc. Find out later I guess. 

I found boost! [estimation I think ha] (pictured below and I think it works as it moves from negative to positive and vice versa) 









This is only the beginning of what you can review over playback...meaning I am sure you can watch it live while in the car when you are moving along. I have uplaoded my log file if anyone wants to download it/ the dashcommand for free from the website. follow the instructions above and you can watch the logging and add PIDS to see what is readable/logable. 

Click Here to Download My Log


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

how bout logworks? i've been waiting for this review


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

hotgrass said:


> how bout logworks? i've been waiting for this review


 +1, I borrowed the innovate interface from a friend but then I blew my car up...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I didn't even know you could use the iPhone as a diagnostic tool. So I don't threadjack, can someone PM me to help me get the stuff I need to be able to use my iPhone to clear codes and what not?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/ot2.php


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/ot2.php


 Any idea how that compares to the PLX Kiwi used in the OP? Innovative makes good products, and it's a tab more expensive. Just looking for some input if it's worth the extra $30


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

LogWorks requires you to have a WiFi connection to a device name OT-2. I thought of hacking my unit and changing the broadcast SSID to OT-2...but I don't want to ruin it and possibly break it. Who knows, might not even work. 

check at the end of the above post for my updated information on the PLX device.


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the innovate boost gauge and its top notch. just sayin. 


ANDROID FTW!


----------

